
Crowd Hiring - feross
https://writing.kemitchell.com/2018/09/21/Crowd-Hire.html
======
seibelj
Monero has a novel funding system[0] where contributors and academics can
apply for funding from the community, which is how Monero has full time staff.
Several programmers and mathematics / cryptography PhD’s work remotely on good
salaries using this system, which consequently improves the Monero ecosystem
as a whole.

[0] [https://forum.getmonero.org/8/funding-
required](https://forum.getmonero.org/8/funding-required)

------
spenrose
A version of this exists: [https://www.opentech.fund/funds/core-
infrastructure-fund/](https://www.opentech.fund/funds/core-infrastructure-
fund/)

~~~
kemitchell
I believe CIF raises money first, and then takes applications for projects on
which to spend it. My proposal went the other way: developers propose their
projects, and money comes together to meet it.

------
codingdave
I think most technical folk would agree that paying by the hour is inferior to
paying by results. I can understand the appeal of an hour-based system such as
this, but without a tie to performance, people can game the system in negative
ways, while at the same time highly efficient professionals will get paid the
same as slackers, which is a disincentive to their participation.

~~~
aabreu
Being paid per hour creates a massive conflict of interests.

~~~
kemitchell
The scheme I propose doesn't actually pay per hour. There's no built-in method
for time tracking or reconciliation. Rather, hours are used to roughly
estimate the amount of time a developer can put in, over the funded period.

Essentially, an hours-available estimate would proxy for "full time", "half
time", or "a few a week". Perhaps I should revise to give developers precisely
that choice, directly.

------
harlanji
Re #8: how does black listing work? Is there a suspension or eternal ban? Is
there a dispute process?

I ask because those are as major a concern as payment processing, if anyone is
to invest their livelihood in the system, in the cultural context of
deplatformimg political opponents.

------
mlinksva
Optional 1b: Make it dominant.

This might encourage firms to step in. With or without, only facilitating
individual developers to offer maintenance contracts would be limiting.

I hope kemitchell or someone tries the idea described by kemitchell and
succeeds wildly.

~~~
kemitchell
> Optional 1b: Make it dominant.

I'm sorry. What did you mean by this?

~~~
mlinksva
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assurance_contract#Dominant_as...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Assurance_contract#Dominant_assurance_contracts)
... complicating and unproven in practice, just an offhand thought.

~~~
kemitchell
Ah.

I'd argue the marketing-making service itself serves an entrepreneurial role
in my proposal. I proposed charging for making verified funding commitments,
in part to prevent some bogus commitments, but also to keep the market-maker's
lights on.

------
dochtman
I think this is more or less what Tidelift is trying to do:

[https://tidelift.com/](https://tidelift.com/)

~~~
kemitchell
This post was partially inspired by Tidelift. You could think of it as a
proposal for a leaner, meaner subset of their approach, offering nothing more
than market-making or brokerage, without mediating the ongoing service or
payment relationship.

------
icahnvalyou
The crypto community has a few strategies similar to this. Gitcoin and the
Bounties Network come to mind, though neither is set up exactly like this. A
smart contract could solve the most difficult payment problems pretty easily.

